# The wife wants my new HDX



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought a new Kindle HDX awhile ago and the wife has taken a liking to it. So I would like to give this one to her and set it all up so that it is in her name, her email, etc. 
right now it has all of my stuff on it. So my question is, How would I go about doing this? Do I need to deregister it from my name? Would she need to set up a new account? or is there 
a way that she could sort of just be added to the existing account and sign on with her name/id/password?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't need to deregister it if you want her to be able to access the books and apps you have on your account.  You can set it up with her own email and optionally re-name it "Mrs Capri's Kindle" (or whatever).  If she has her own Amazon account and wants to register to that, she can, but she won't have access to the books, music, videos and apps you have on your account.  

Since the Kindle is already registered to your account, really, all you need to do is set up the email to go to her email address.  And rename the Kindle to reflect it's hers, but that's not required.

If there's anything of yours that she doesn't want, it can be removed from the device, but she'll still be able to access it from the cloud.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alternative: Just buy another one and set it up for her from the start.  

7" Fire HDX

8.9" Fire HDX


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

She should have her own Fire, her own account, her own email.   Otherwise, say goodbye to your Fire,  since she won't give it back.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I vote for two Fires, but one account.. share share share.. but to each his or her own device.


----------

